# Halloween Spider! Check it.  :)



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 31, 2007)

This was for last Saturday's theme day at my work.  We paired up for a few different looks.  I used..

a TON of Blacktrack Fluidline
Morange Lipstick
Redd lipliner
Coppering e/s
Rule e/s
Carbon e/s
Off The Radar pigment
#33 lashes, #3 lashes
Velvetone brow pencil












This is me and my coworker, who i say is like a tiny supermodel version of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enjoy and have a Happy Halloween! CC is always welcome.


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 31, 2007)

holy crap that's nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......well, that may be an understatement, but I DID say holy crap. LOL
that's awesome!!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow you ladies are beautiful....Fantastic work!


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 31, 2007)

wow looks very gorgeous... verrry impressed!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 31, 2007)

Ohhhhmiiiiiigoodness. I loooooove both of those looks!
So amazing!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 31, 2007)

That's a gorgeous halloween look!!! You're beautiful


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2007)

Hawt!


----------



## MACisME (Oct 31, 2007)

ur just so amazingly gorgeous to the very core. and i LOVE it. kthnxbye.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2007)

You two look gorgeous!  I love it!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 31, 2007)

Omg i'm in love with that!  I wanna do that!


----------



## XShear (Oct 31, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love it. You inspire me so ...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 31, 2007)

OH MY FUCK!!!! that is the most amazingest makeup ever!!! ur soo talented!! ahahhh!!! *excuse my french tehee*


----------



## astronaut (Oct 31, 2007)

Omg!!!!!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 31, 2007)

totally fantastic


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 31, 2007)

My ABSOLUTE, 100%, NO Doubt About It.... FAVORITE Halloween look i've seen so far!!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!! I wanna try it.....


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2007)

that's awesome. I may do something like this tonight with my kidlets.


----------



## jajababy (Oct 31, 2007)

Your face is flawless, you did an awesome job!


----------



## pichima (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! you two look gorgeous!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 31, 2007)

Amazing m/u ... you're both so pretty.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 31, 2007)

Love it!

Now I want the Morange l/s.​


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 31, 2007)

wowwww great job


----------



## dewinter (Oct 31, 2007)

-


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 31, 2007)

I love this!  You look...deadly.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Oct 31, 2007)

god your lovely.


----------



## This Is Mine (Oct 31, 2007)

Love it! fantastic!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the pic  of you two together.  It's cute that you both interpreted the look in slightly different ways.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 31, 2007)

you two look great! i love how intense yours is though


----------



## entipy (Oct 31, 2007)

This is fantastic!!! You're both so gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome job!


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2007)

that is amazing!!!! you too look hawt!!! and your skin is flawless!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 31, 2007)

Love it!!! the orange was an awesome touchand  rocked the web!!


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 31, 2007)

this is so cute! and you two are gorgeous!


----------



## Margarita (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks awesome! Amazing!


----------



## AriannaErin (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, very impressive! You look amazing! great job. I love the orange


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2007)

This is AMAZING!  Not to mention you are beautiful too!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks good!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh... my.... WOW!


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 31, 2007)

Absolutely, utterly AMAZING.  You both are GORGEOUS, and totally ROCK that look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm totally trying that out.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2007)

Love, love, love it!   You both look fabulous!  Very talented indeed......


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 31, 2007)

Good lord your beautiful.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2007)

nothing short of amazing and ur GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 1, 2007)

wow! this looks friggin great


----------



## Dimplez819 (Nov 1, 2007)

Very Artistic!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it! You two look great


----------



## Morsel (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2007)

Gorgeous.  You look fantastic in the tangerine lips.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks amazing! I love it.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW you two look gorgeous


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 5, 2007)

oh wow this is nice!!


----------



## tanbelina (Nov 6, 2007)

wow.
you are so madly talented, i can't handle it!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 6, 2007)

hot damn, girl!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_OH MY FUCK!!!! that is the most amazingest makeup ever!!! ur soo talented!! ahahhh!!! *excuse my french tehee*_

 
hahah my thoughts exactly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  B E A U T I F U L


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 6, 2007)

You and your co-worker are beautiful!


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 6, 2007)

Who knew a spiderweb could look so hot!  OMG, You look amazing!  Very nice work!  and those colors look gorgeous on you!  your coworker is cute too!  I love this!  I may have to steal this for next year!


----------



## linkas (Nov 7, 2007)

Great! Spider dolls!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 7, 2007)

You are so gorgeous. I just love this look. Orange looks amazing on you!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 7, 2007)

I love it!! 

You rawk!!


----------



## marmara (Nov 7, 2007)

amazing


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 7, 2007)

very well done, i like it.
& you're pretty.


----------



## Mz_Shoogah (Nov 7, 2007)

That is awesome...mii luvs it!!!!


----------



## macedout (Aug 14, 2008)

fantsstic-thx for the idea!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks awesome and both of you are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 14, 2008)

That is wicked... you are so talented.


----------



## indaco (Aug 14, 2008)

amazing..you're so pretty!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 14, 2008)

you look both so good! gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Aug 14, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 14, 2008)

omg you look flawless! absolutely gorgeous makeup!


----------



## seductressdolce (Aug 14, 2008)

This is seriously one of the most super halloween looks that i've seen EVER! and, you are super gorgeous!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Aug 14, 2008)

WoWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!good work


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 14, 2008)

awesome job!!!


----------



## devin (Aug 15, 2008)

beautiful job!!


----------



## Lessandes (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting that, it loosk GREAT....I've never thought the color orange could look that good =)

Hihi I'm looking forward to more halloween looks posted here...^^


----------



## Pinkydoll (Aug 15, 2008)

That's fantastic!! I'm going to rob this for halloween this yr!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 15, 2008)

I love your FOTDs I wish you did them more often!


----------

